# Sharkbites are fine if you know how to propperly install them



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

This is for all you guys that don't like sharkbites. If you're having problems it's probably because you didn't complete the final step. Every fitting needs at least 1/2 of a tube of DAP. This keeps the fitting secure and debris from getting to the vulnerable o-ring. It will also keep it from pulling off in the event of a freeze. :thumbup:




















These were found this morning. About 2' higher on the lines were 2 more 1/2" sharkbite couplings. :blink: Between the point where the last "plumber" tied in, to the anglestops (which were below the floor with supply lines going through the subfloor and cabinet bottoms) there were 11 sharkbites and 2 push on anglestops.  This was over aproximately 26' of pipe. 

Sorry, no pictures of the fix, I always forget once I start working. 








Paul


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

What type of piping is that? It looks like pex, but .....
I almost considered using a sharkbite today, but then remembered I am a plumber and have to live with myself. :laughing:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I was surfing the channels last night, and Trethewey is installing a whole house filter on ask this old house. He got sharkbite 90's, ball valves, couplings. All that. 

He got sharkbite male adaptors in the filter housing. What a hack. On national TV. 

I cant wait till someone tries to change that element in a few years......:thumbup:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Yah sharks are great but if the outside of the pipe is scratched I guess this is the fix


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

does it matter what color dap you use?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Indie said:


> What type of piping is that? It looks like pex, but .....
> I almost considered using a sharkbite today, but then remembered I am a plumber and have to live with myself. :laughing:


It's 1/2" wirsbo going into 3/4" cash acme.




house plumber said:


> does it matter what color dap you use?


I'm sure it does.








Paul


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

house plumber said:


> does it matter what color dap you use?



I would recommend a dark almond colored latex caulk. This will blend in better with the color of the sharkbite.:thumbsup:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I would recommend a dark almond colored latex caulk. This will blend in better with the color of the sharkbite.:thumbsup:


Mabye hit it with some glitter to make it a brassy color? 








Paul


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

I say go all black, ya know, to match the mold.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Its too bad about sharkbites...I liked them...hate to see the failures but better to see them here than where I put them.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> I was surfing the channels last night, and Trethewey is installing a whole house filter on ask this old house. He got sharkbite 90's, ball valves, couplings. All that.
> 
> He got sharkbite male adaptors in the filter housing. What a hack. On national TV.
> 
> I cant wait till someone tries to change that element in a few years......:thumbup:


I bet they get a kickback from sharkbites to use them in the show.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Indie said:


> What type of piping is that? It looks like pex, but .....
> I almost considered using a sharkbite today, but then remembered I am a plumber and have to live with myself. :laughing:


 That piping is Wirsbo. Perfectly fine, and my preferred choice of pex, until you stink it up with sharks, and whatever was left of the pillsbury doughboy there. And that officially brings my post count up to 420. I'll be back in a few and see who got that.:laughing:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Actually the 1/2" is Wirsbo but the 3/4" is Cash Acme Sharkbite pex. Not that it really matters but neither of these 2 fittings ever leaked. I guess the guy was just a little worried about them. 

The customer was explaining to me how the plumber that did this was a friend of the contractor he hired to relocate a window. Then he says to me "You know, I don't even think he was licensed." You think?:no:


Did you get your glaucoma all taken care of Mike?







Paul


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

No Paul, I tried like hell but I think it's a condition I'll have to live with. Was that 200 psi dap he used on there? If not he just wasted everyone's time.:whistling2:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Well he didn't waste my time, I got paid. :thumbsup: I feel bad for the homeowner to a certain degree and I know he learned his lesson. He's plannin on re-doing a few bathrooms later on and wants me to do the work so it's all good!






Paul


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Improper installation! White caulk on clear pex? What was he thinking?:laughing:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Protech said:


> Improper installation! White caulk on clear pex? What was he thinking?:laughing:


 It's ok to use white caulk on clear pex, but not after Labor day.


----------

